
India’s fintech revolution is primed to put banks out of business - frustrated_phd
http://techcrunch.com/2016/06/14/indias-fintech-revolution-is-primed-to-put-banks-out-of-business/
======
frustrated_phd
The author is CEO of Ezetap[1] which appears to be a fintech startup in India.

The last few paragraphs really seem speculative. How are fintech startups like
Simple and others are doing?

[1] [http://site.ezetap.com/](http://site.ezetap.com/)

------
avikalpa
Optimism is Good. But that is just marketing.

